# Enter the SWAG by Nick's Blissful Brews



## Sir Vape (23/7/15)

Nick's Brews is known for their range of delicious and quality vape range. Every flav we have brought in has gone down really well and feedback we get from clients has been amazing.

Sooo without further ado we introduce you to ...




*SWAG*

A luscious, rich blend of creamy vanilla custard and decadent white chocolate, blended with a hint of hazelnut to create a very unique and very delicious take on the popular vanilla custard-style e-liquid.

70vg / 30pg

30ml

Swag contains no alcohol according to manufacturer
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/nicks-blissful-brews/products/nicks-blissful-brews-swag
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/nicks-blissful-brews/products/nicks-blissful-brews-swag

Reactions: Like 1


----------

